# Insulating A Metal Shop



## jocat54 (Sep 26, 2015)

My shop is a 30 x 40 metal building with 10 walls at the eaves and uninsulated. It is also a dark color ( I think it is burgundy) both walls and roof. It gets really hot in a short time in the Texas sun.
I am considering insulating with the foil (reflective) insulation
http://www.ecofoil.com/Double-Bubble-Foil-Insulation-White-Foil-4x125-500-sq-ft-?ext=F
Was wondering if any of you have used this type of insulation and if you are happy with it if you have used it.

I know the spray foam would probably be a better choice--but I can;t afford that at this time and my shop is FULL and don't want to have to move everything at one time.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 26, 2015)

I imagine the foil would help some. I use it when I redo interiors on my cars. I think  you would actually see a better result by repainting your building, especially the roof. You wouldn't have to move anything, and it would cost less, and take considerably less time. White or silver, etch the metal with a mild murratic acid mix and rinse. Shoot it on a warm day and it's a baked on finish. I did a test patch on my shed two years ago and it still looks great. A lighter color will hold up better over time also. Just a thought. Mike


----------



## kvt (Sep 27, 2015)

I agree with FOMOGO as the paint will help a lot.   I have also seen some big Styrofoam insulation panels that provide more insulation but may cost more.  
I know that things get hot here in TX so anything you can do to help will be an improvement.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 27, 2015)

I used R-30 on ceilings and walls with skrim sheet wired in every 16". works well in the Arizona summers and mild winter. I have friends that used the foil type insulation and while its better than nothing, does not comapair to the comfort zone the R-30 provides. 
Buy once, cry once if you plan on spending long hours during summer months.


----------



## TomS (Sep 27, 2015)

I live in northern California where the summer temperatures are 100 deg. plus for weeks.  My 40 x 50 metal shop building is insulated with 1-1/2" rigid foam panels.  When it's 110 degrees outside inside temperatures are 95 deg.  Still plenty hot so I fire up my 36" Port-A-Cool and within 10 minutes it's a comfortable 85 degrees.  Insulation alone will not solve your interior heat problem.  It takes a combination of features, e.g. insulation, ventilation, exterior color, air conditioning, etc. to get the inside temp to a comfortable level.

Tom S


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 27, 2015)

firestopper said:


> I used R-30 on ceilings and walls with skrim sheet wired in every 16". works well in the Arizona summers and mild winter. I have friends that used the foil type insulation and while its better than nothing, does not comapair to the comfort zone the R-30 provides.
> Buy once, cry once if you plan on spending long hours during summer months.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply.
What is skrim sheet--haven't heard of that before


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 27, 2015)

Skrim sheet (not sure on spelling) is  fiberglass reinforced sheet that comes in a few color choices that covers the insulation. The metal clips are hammered onto the red iron and provides attachment of bailing wire (basically) to secure the whole enchilada preventing sagging etc. The white Skrim also brightens up the area combined with the lighting.
I was not impressed with the  insulation the company offers for metal buildings, basically R-10 3" thick and thin plastic cover on the exposed side of the insulation. The system I used is more of a commercial application and required me to sub out as I could not purchased any of the items required for the results I wanted. My cost for 40x80 including the ceiling came to .89 sq/ft. or just under $7k. I don't have any regrets on spending this much, after two seasons and a 12k cfm swap cooler, I get a 30 degree pull down inside. Humidity in Tucson is very low and this combination proves to be a winner for me. In the winter last year, our low temp was 30 degrees and inside temp was 45. The only heat system is a 80k btu torpedo (propane) heater I run with the doors kept closed for ten to 20 minutes and that's it (once at the start of day).
Like I said " buy once, cry once" and enjoy your comfort zone. The older I get, the more comfy I need to be.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 27, 2015)

To be fair,I will post a photo of the cooling system.


----------



## kvt (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok firestopper that is one large swamp cooler.   how much water does it hold,  It almost seems like that would put to much moisture in the air.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Oct 1, 2015)

I agree with firestopper, R-30 and buy once-cry once.  My inlaws have their "garage" up in Pinetop/Lakeside, twice as big as their cabin.  This steel building is insulated and very easy to keep a comfortable temperature all year.



kvt said:


> Ok firestopper that is one large swamp cooler.   how much water does it hold,  It almost seems like that would put to much moisture in the air.



Only a short period out of the year where evaporative cooling super sucks, late June through early September.  Shouldn't be an issue if your machines and tools are properly maintained.


----------



## SteveM (Oct 2, 2015)

Part of my building was already insulated but has 16 ft ceiling(arched). I framed in the larger section, 28x31 and framed 8 ft walls with batt insulation and blew insulation behind that. As I type they are finishing the spray foam on the ceiling and gables. Am believing it will be easy to heat and cool but we'll know soon


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 2, 2015)

kvt said:


> Ok firestopper that is one large swamp cooler.   how much water does it hold,  It almost seems like that would put to much moisture in the air.


The wet sections are 2.5" deep x 10"wide x 30" long so about 3.2 gallons of water at each end, and no noticeable moisture in the air. I do maintain all surfaces on machines year round, but no light surface rust ever noted on bare steel stock on rack. During Monsoon season, I still find it comfortable. 

Southern Arizona has low humidity levels for the most part. Insulation is key for a cooling system to work at optimum. The temperature difference inside vs outside prior to cooling/heating makes a huge difference in final outcome. To be clear,I would not recommend a evaporative cooling system in a hi humidity environment. Not knowing what the average annual humidity levels are in Lindale, Tx, I can only share my experience to your question.  

Like stated by others, your darker exterior color will put you behind the eight ball. I went with a white roof and light almond walls for this reason. Most flat roofs on homes (around here) are cool coated white for this same reason.


----------



## scsmith42 (Oct 3, 2015)

John, I have the double bubble foil insulation in one of my wood kilns.  The nice thing about it is that it is extremely effective in keeping heat inside the kiln; however it is very poor when it comes to passive insulation.  It would not be my first choice for a shop.


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied, I have ordered white vinyl faced fiberglass insulation. Not really much more expensive than the bubble stuff.
Now look forward to having to move everything around and install it----NOT!!


----------



## planeflyer21 (Oct 10, 2015)

jocat54 said:


> Thanks to all who replied, I have ordered white vinyl faced fiberglass insulation. Not really much more expensive than the bubble stuff.
> Now look forward to having to move everything around and install it----NOT!!



It will all be worth it, when you are nice and cozy in your shop and weather rages outside.


----------

